# ATV Carb problem



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I am working on a Kawasaki 300 ATV. I have had the carb completely apart and cleaned. I cleaned with carb cleaner and blew it out with compressed air. I installed new gaskets, throttle diaphram, needle and throttle jet. The ATV runs great with lots of power, but it won't drop the RPM to idle speed very quickly. You rev it up and release the throttle it takes 5 or 6 seconds before the RPM's drop. When the speed drops it idles fine. I have checked for air leaks with carb cleaner with no reaction from the engine. I have checked the throttle linkage and it is operating properly and not hanging up.

Any sugesstions or help would be greatly appreciated, I am at a loss for what to do next.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

what do you have your air screw set at?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

*ATV Carb*

Air screw ? 

The only thing adjustable from the out side is the idle speed screw. The only thing I can see that is adjustable on the inside is the float level.

Where would I find this air screw?

Thanks


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

should be on the outside of the carb.most of the time its flush with the carb.air screw, mixture screw which ever you want to call it.it should be at about 1 turn and 1/2.sometimes its located around the back of the carb.and also hows the float level?the carb bowl should fill up a tad above half full.if the float is set right.also check the needle in the slide for wear or binding.i worked as a motorcycle mechanic for about 4 years.and went into my own business and left it behind.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

With the engine shut down and looking in at the throttle plate, open the throttle wide 
open and then quickly return to idle. Does the throttle plate close immediately? (Y/N)?

If it has a mechanical governor, swing the gov linkage by hand to wide open and let it go. Does the throttle plate close immediately. (Y/N)?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

*ATV Carb*

The throttle plate closes imediatly. Both manualy and with the governor.

I did find the air screw. (recessed up in a hole that looks like a bolt hole) I am wondering if there is a measurement for the float level? By the time I snake the carb out of the frame the gas has run out.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

you can take the carb off.and then hook your fuel line to it.and fill it with carb off.and then shut gas off take carb bowl off and see where fuel level is at.i know its been awhile since i replied so you may allready have it figured out.just posted just in case.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Check for binding linkages or a gummed up throttle shaft. Check to see if the throttle moves freely by hand.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys. Theinformation got me to the right problem.

I found the air mixture screw, It is broken off inside the carb in the closed position. Decided not to try drilling it out in case i ruined the carb. (new one is very expensive) I will just use it the way it is.

Thanks for all your help


----------

